
NCAA deadline looms over fractious HB2 repeal discussions in North Carolina - yuhong
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2017/03/28/ncaa-deadline-looms-over-fractious-hb2-repeal-discussions-in-north-carolina/
======
yuhong
This is a good time to mention that while the bathroom part of HB2 and RFRA
are both flawed, I do dislike employment anti-discrimination laws. I suggest a
compromise of limiting it to things like manual labor if needed.

